# 69 Spark plus wire looms



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I recently installed new spark plug wires on my 69. A PO laid the wires in separators on the valve covers. Those separators damaged the finish on both valve covers so I bought new wire looms. They are too small for the new 8mm wires so I'll have to open the holders and reapply a rubber coating. Actually, I think the rubber on hem is too thick so I'll probably open the metal and use Plasti-dip...

My question is: Where do the wire looms mount on the heads? One of the POs discarded the old ones. I've looked on-lne and here to see if someone ever posted pictures of how/where they are mounted but I've not found any really good sources. The Restoration Guide says/shows "what" they are and how they were used but doesn't show where to mount them.

I bought a kit from one of the on-line restoration places but they have not schematic for mounting them. I received 6 brackets and only four bolts so I assume I need to use a couple bolts already in place or more than one brake is mounted with one bolt.



As always thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dan woodland said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently installed new spark plug wires on my 69. A PO laid the wires in separators on the valve covers. Those separators damaged the finish on both valve covers so I bought new wire looms. They are too small for the new 8mm wires so I'll have to open the holders and reapply a rubber coating. Actually, I think the rubber on hem is too thick so I'll probably open the metal and use Plasti-dip...
> 
> ...


They're like the '70, they don't mount on the heads they mount on the valve cover bolts, cept the rear one on driver side look at the pic. I had no issues with any sort of damage.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks GTO JUDGE!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome


----------

